# the charisma of a lizard in a nappy



## Beachxhair

Salut
L'expression au-dessus est un néologisme, il s'agit de l'invention d'un individu. Le contexte, c'est un article cinglant au sujet de quelques camardes que l'auteur n'apprécie pas du tout. L'expression entière: 


_(au téléphone) his voice dripping with *all the charisma of a lizard in a nappy*. _

Bref, _a lizard in a nappy _n'est pas une expression figée en anglais - c'est un peu cocasse. Je pense que l'image est celle d'une personne incompétent, inefficace, pas intéressant ou cool. Le côté un peu bizzare est censé faire passer à quel point la personne manque de charisme. Généralement, en anglais, on ne considère pas les lézards comme des animaux très nobles...Tout comme les serpents. En anglais, si on traite quelqu'un de _a snake, _on veut dire qu'il est soit mielleuxeuse ou rusé. 


Est-ce que je pourrais traduire cette phrase littéralement, ou vaut-il mieux modifier un petit peu en français? Merci


----------



## iuytr

On trouve assez souvent en français l'expression "charisme d'une huitre ou d'une moule"


----------



## Beachxhair

iuytr said:


> On trouve assez souvent en français l'expression "charisme d'une huitre ou d'une moule"


  Ca c'est parfait, merci


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai trouvé ce que je pense être le contexte, mais il est écrit  "false charm" plutôt que "charisma".   

Est-ce que le sens est le même?   Je n'en suis pas sûre.   Je sens dans "_false charm of a lizard_" un petit côté hypocrite, ou mielleux comme tu l'as écrit.
Je ne suis pas certaine d'avoir bien compris l'ajout de "in a nappy".    Doit-on le comprendre dans le sens de « _novice /  en herbe _»  (comme un bébé en couches?).  
Ou si j'analyse trop?  

Bref j'ose à peine l'écrire parce que je n'ai rien de mieux à offrir , mais il me semble que « _charisme d'une huitre/moule _» ne rend pas tout à fait l'idée.


----------



## Beachxhair

Nicomon said:


> J'ai trouvé ce que je pense être le contexte, mais il est écrit  "false charm" plutôt que "charisma".
> 
> Est-ce que le sens est le même?   Je n'en suis pas sûre.   Je sens dans "_false charm of a lizard_" un petit côté hypocrite, ou mielleux comme tu l'as écrit.
> Je ne suis pas certaine d'avoir bien compris l'ajout de "in a nappy".    Doit-on le comprendre dans le sens de « _novice /  en herbe _»  (comme un bébé en couches?).
> Ou si j'analyse trop?
> 
> *Ouais, c'est le même texte....Je me suis trompée là...C'est bien false charm et non pas charisma.
> *
> Bref j'ose à peine l'écrire parce que je n'ai rien de mieux à offrir , mais il me semble que « _charisme d'une huitre/moule _» ne rend pas tout à fait l'idée.


----------



## archijacq

le faux charme visqueux d'un poulpe ?


----------



## iuytr

Si le contexte de Nicomon est le bon , il y a aussi le serpent. 
La voix enjôleuse d'un serpent ... pour in a nappy ? encore au nid ? débutant ?


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Charisma here means no character at all.  The neologism is just that : Il a tout le charisme d'un lézard en couches.     i.e. none! That's how I judge his "character".
False charm of a lizard in nappies - also means zero charm - whether false or real. I quite like the "bite" effect of *all the charisma of a lizard in nappies*. So I wouldn't try to explain it.
A lizard in nappies obviously has neither charisma nor false charm!


----------



## Nicomon

@ guillaume :  As I mentioned above, and as Beachxhair confirmed





> *Ouais, c'est le même texte....Je me suis trompée là...C'est bien false charm et non pas charisma. *


the actual context indeed is  "false charm", not "charisma".   And right or wrong,  I see a difference between both.

@iuytr :  Beachxhair a en effet mentionné  "snake" dans le post initial.  Alors  « voix enjôleuse d'un serpent » peut convenir. 

Mais pour le côté plus drôle, j'aime bien la suggestion d'archijacq. ;


----------



## Wordsmyth

Je n'ai pas compris "in a nappy" dans le sens de 'novice' ou 'débutant' (navré, Nico). Pour moi, c'est plutôt ceci ...

Un lézard n'est pas charmant. Les bébés charment tout le monde. Un lézard pourrait porter une couche pour essayer de paraître charmant comme un bébé, mais ce serait du faux charme.

Il y a aussi le côté humoristique de la phrase (l'image comique d'un lézard qui porte une couche), qui tend à ridiculiser la personne en question. Milo Edwards, l'auteur, est étudiant à Cambridge, et se dit écrivain, satiriste et comique. L'idée (un peu Pythonesque) d'un lézard portant une couche est dans le style des auteurs comme Pratchett ou Adams, entre autres.   

Comment rendre tout ça en français (l'analogie avec l'humour)? Peut-être "tout le faux charme d'un lézard (ou d'un serpent) déguisé en bébé tout mignon"? ... Non, ça ne me plaît pas. Back to the natives ... any ideas?

Ws


----------



## Nicomon

Wordsmyth said:


> Je n'ai pas compris "in a nappy" dans le sens de 'novice' ou 'débutant' (navré, Nico).


  Navré pourquoi?   Je n'étais pas convaincue non plus.   C'est pour ça que j'ai écrit : _ Doit-on le comprendre... _et_  Ou si j'analyse trop? _ 

Je préfère de loin ton interprétation.  

... _ le charme enjôleur d'un cobra en couche culotte ?   _Pour l'allitération, mais bof... c'est pas fort.


----------



## Heermione

avec tout le charme d'un/autant de charme qu'un lézard en couche-culotte ?
avec le charme trompeur d'un lézard en couche-culotte ?

J'essaye de donner des idées pour ceux qui manie mieux les mots que moi ^^'


----------



## Wordsmyth

Nicomon said:


> Navré pourquoi?


Just my innate British politesse  (... or maybe 'cos my Mum told me to be nice to bunnies!)

J'aime bien ton cobra en couche-culotte: ça m'a fait sourire. Et si Beachxhair préfère rester plus proche de l'original, les propositions d'Heermione me semblent bonnes.


----------



## Beachxhair

On peut donc traduire plus ou moins de façon littérale ici....Merci à tous.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Heermione said:


> *avec tout le charme d'un/autant de charme qu'un lézard en couche-culotte ?
> avec le charme trompeur d'un lézard en couche-culotte ?*



    This has the neologisme of the original - and I prefer le charme trompeur to le faux charme.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

"être charmant comme un crapaud en couche-culotte/Pampers" ?


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> "être charmant comme un crapaud en couche-culotte/Pampers" ?



Nice image!!!!! quite effective but "manquer de charme comme un crapaud.... " or maybe "sans charme comme un crapaud..." is better in my view  - the phrase "to have ALL the charm of ..."  is super-negative - it means to have not the tiniest bit of charm.


----------



## Wordsmyth

guillaumedemanzac said:


> _[...] _the phrase "to have ALL the charm of ..."  is super-negative - it means to have not the tiniest bit of charm.


 It's called irony!

If you use "manquer ..." or "sans ...", you lose the irony of the original.

Ws


----------



## CarlosRapido

On semble oublier le 'dripping', juxtaposé à 'nappy' de l'original qui rajoute un autre niveau à l'image; _ "...his voice *dripping with* *all the charisma of a lizard in a nappy*."

"..sa voix dégoulinante de tout le charme d'un lézard en couche."

_Je ne vois pas pourquoi on dirait 'couche-culotte'; le mot 'nappy' (contraction de napkin) date de 1927 environ, bien avant la venue des couches-culottes.


----------



## Itisi

L'ennui est que 'en couches' veut dire en train d'accoucher !

Y a-t-il un avantage à remplacer lézard par crapaud our serpent ?


----------



## CarlosRapido

1. en couches >> layered
2. en couches >> in childbirth
3. en couche(s)(qui reprend le sens 1.) >> in diapers ... je crois que le contexte prend soins des différences...


----------



## mehoul

Mouais le lézard ça sonne bizarre je trouve. Quitte à changer d'animal, autant oublier les couches. Je propose : le charme d'un crapaud dans un couffin/berceau.


----------



## Itisi

CarlosRapido said:


> je crois que le contexte prend soins des différences...


Il n'est pas évident qu'un lézard porte des couches, quand même !


----------



## CarlosRapido

Et moi qui croyais que le premier travail du traducteur était de coller au plus près du texte original. Y a t'il du vrai dans l’expression "Traduttore, traditore"


----------



## CarlosRapido

Itisi said:


> Il n'est pas évident qu'un lézard porte des couches, quand même !


Mettez lui des langes alors...


----------



## Itisi

CarlosRapido said:


> Mettez lui des langes alors...


Pourquoi pas...


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Non, mais Wordsmyth a comme toujours raison, si c'est un lézard ou un crapaud ou un serpent, l'ironie dépend de la phrase "to have all the charm of...." = ironie.
The greatest wordsmith Shakespeare's Juliet said this beautifully:  "Ironie, Ironie, wherefore art thou Ironie?". But I'm not sure the French understand English Irony or Shakespeare.
Is it en couche or en couches? In English it could be in a nappy or in nappies.        But it must be a lizard, toads don't wear nappies and they would slip off snakes.


----------



## Nicomon

@ Carlos :  Je répète que dans le contexte original  (et Beachxhair l'a confirmé)  c'est  _false charm_ et non _charisma_.

 Au cas où je n'aurais pas été claire, j'ai suggéré (sans conviction)  _le_ _charme enjôleur d'un cobra en couche culotte  _pour l'allitération  (c,c,c). 

Je trouve plus drôle, moi, de dire _couche-culotte _que de dire _couche_, tout court.   On peut traduire des mots... ou on peut adapter en s'efforçant de ne pas trop s'éloigner du texte original.    

Chose certaine (mais ce serait l'objet d'un autre fil) je ne traduirais pas  "dripping with" par « dégoulinante de » en parlant d'une voix.  

Pourquoi _cobra?  _Parce qu'on associe souvent un serpent à une personne hypocrite et qu'à tort ou à raison  j'ai associé  "voice dripping with false charm" à une voix mièvre / enjôleuse.    

Cela dit, j'aime bien le _crapaud dans un berceau d_e mehoul.   D'autant plus que la voix d'un crapaud n'est pas très harmonieuse.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

It's sort of a reversal, too; in India, it's the (defanged) cobra that is 'charmed' by the fakir...I think cobras are more menacing than repugnant, myself, whether wearing a diaper or not.


----------



## Beachxhair

mehoul said:


> Mouais le lézard ça sonne bizarre je trouve. Quitte à changer d'animal, autant oublier les couches. Je propose : le charme d'un crapaud dans un couffin/berceau.


  Je suis d'accord...Je me méfiaias toujours de garder 'lézard' en français. _la charme d'un crapaud dans un berceau, _çe me plait beaucoup....là on englobe l'image d'une personne mielleuse, et aussi l'exagération de cette image avec l'allusion aux bébés. Merci!


----------



## Itisi

mehoul said:


> Mouais le lézard ça sonne bizarre


C'est  normal, en anglais aussi !  Et l'auteur a choisi 'lizard', pas 'toad' ou  'snake/cobra' ; alors pourquoi changer d'animal !

tout le charme factice d'un lézard en couche-culotte.


----------



## Nicomon

Mais qu'est-ce que ça peut bien faire qu'on le change?  Qu'est-ce qui empêche d'adapter?  Pourquoi vouloir à tout prix garder le lézard?
J'ai expliqué ma suggestion du cobra au post 28 (mais ce n'était que ça... une suggestion) et moi aussi, comme je l'ai écrit, j'aime bien « _crapaud dans un berceau _».  

Et puis je préfère « _charme trompeur _».   Au fait, avez-vous cliqué sur le lien vers le contexte?


----------



## Itisi

Bon, alors à chacun son animal préféré, puisque l'original n'a aucune importance !  Dans mon optique, on essaye de rester le plus près de l'original, sauf s'il ya une raison pour ne pas le faire (et je croyais qu'on était tous d'accord à priori avec ce principe), et là, je ne comprends pas la raison...

Quant à moi, oui, j'ai lu toute l'histoire.

Pour moi, 'charme trompeur' ne veut rien dire ici, puisqu'il n'en a pas, justement... ('Charme faux/factice' ne veut pas dire grand chose non plus d'ailleurs... Je crois que l'auteur se laisse emporter par les mots...


----------



## Beachxhair

Ca c'est vrai, l'auteur se laisse bien emporter par les mots....Il joue beaucoup avec le langage, il dénature des expressions, mais....c'est partiellement à des fins humorisitiques.


----------

